# Diseño de sistema 2.1 clase D con TAS5630B de Texas



## Cyborg16 (Jul 25, 2014)

Buenas. Como dice el título estoy tratando de diseñar la placa para un amplificador 2.1 clase D con un IC TAS5630B de Texas. El integrado puede entregar teoricamente 300W en estéreo.
La cosa es que este es el primer amplificador de este tipo que diseño y quería preguntarles a aquellos que tengan más experiencia si creen que puede llegar a funcionar jaja.
Traté de seguir más o menos las pautas de diseño que da el datasheet como mantener algunos capacitores lo más cerca posible de los pines del IC y tener buenos retornos de masa, pero no se si será suficiente. 
El datasheet dice "Keep impedance low from top to bottom side of PCB through a lot of ground vias." pero para eso habría que mandar a fabricar la placa doble faz en FR4 y sale caaaro.
No tengo intención de sacarle el 100% de la potencia que puede entregar, pero en lo posible si que funcione sin oscilaciones ni ruidos.
El diseño no está terminado todavía pero quiero saber si voy por buen camino. Falta hacer alguna que otra conexión más y emprolijar muchísimas cosas.
Les dejo el datasheet, algunas imágenes y los archivos de Eagle y escucho críticas jaja

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 27, 2014)

Acá dejo la placa un poco más completa. Terminé de acomodar todo y agregué un opa1632 para la señal diferencial del sub.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sigo con esto jaja. Lo que está resaltado es toda la masa y la duda que me surgió es si la pista que esta encerrada en un círculo no será demasiado fina para ser retorno de los dos satelitales y si sería conveniente hacer un puente donde lo marqué con celeste?

Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 10, 2014)

Más modificaciones. Tuve que reacomodar muchas cosas porque los toroides originales eran muy chicos y cambié el tamaño de los capacitores de poliester también. En breve empiezo a armar!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 11, 2014)

Avances, avances. En breve veré si suena jaja


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 14, 2014)

Bueno, ya soldé el integrado, conecte todo y anduvo! peeeero... mete un ruido considerable en los satelitales (El sub esta con la entrada puenteada a masa porque todavía no le soldé el operacional). Es como ruido de fuente mal filtrada, pero estoy usando la fuente de otro ampli que funciona correctamtente (hasta que termine la switching). 
Y el otro problema que tengo es que las bobinas del sub (tanto con como sin carga) calientan muchísimo. Serán pérdidas en el núcleo? Por lo que leí por ahí el que estoy usando (Amarillo-Blanco de fuente de PC) debería aguantar la frecuencia de trabajo (400KHz) tranquilamente, y como sin carga también calienta un montón no se me ocurre que otra cosa puede llegar a ser.

Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 14, 2014)

El tab metalico del IC no debe estar aterrizado?? o que dice el datsheet, ese Ic parece a los usados en Home Teather LG  mmmm, ademas veo las bobinas de salida "RARAS" mediste la inductancia???


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 14, 2014)

Hola fdesergio, así es, el pad esta conectado a masa a través del disipador (Que no esta colocado todavía en la foto porque sino no se vería nada jaja) y yo también veo raras las bobinas ciertamente. Parecen tener muchas menos vueltas que las de la placa de pruebas de texas, pero con el inductómetro me dan la inductancia requerida. Lo que leí por ahí es que los inductómetros con bobinas con núcleo pueden medir cosas raras, no se que tan cierto será.


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 14, 2014)

mmm puede ser, pero si el alambre es el adecuado y la inductancia es la correcta no le veo problema, ahora que en clase D todo puede pasar, habra que ver que dicen quienes tiene mas experiencia en estos bichos, chaoooo


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 14, 2014)

Se supone que el alambre no debería ser problema trabajando sin carga. Y si, lamentablemente puede pasar cualquier cosa jaja. 

Saludos!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 14, 2014)

Bueno, estaba mirando la fuente equivocada. Gran parte del ruido se fue cambiando la fuente de 12V, pero no todo. Lo que me suena raro es que puenteando las entradas de los satelitales a GND hay ruido y dejándolas flotantes NO, bah, si, pero el normal. Inaudible a algunos centímetros del parlante (Con tweeters habrá que ver cuanto se escucha).
La cuestión es que parecería que el ruido esta en la masa. 
Cuál es la mejor forma de unir las masas de potencia y analógica?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 15, 2014)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Bueno, ya soldé el integrado, conecte todo y anduvo! peeeero... mete un ruido considerable en los satelitales (El sub esta con la entrada puenteada a masa porque todavía no le soldé el operacional). Es como ruido de fuente mal filtrada, pero estoy usando la fuente de otro ampli que funciona correctamtente (hasta que termine la switching).
> Y el otro problema que tengo es que las bobinas del sub (tanto con como sin carga) calientan muchísimo. Serán pérdidas en el núcleo? Por lo que leí por ahí el que estoy usando (Amarillo-Blanco de fuente de PC) debería aguantar la frecuencia de trabajo (400KHz) tranquilamente, y como sin carga también calienta un montón no se me ocurre que otra cosa puede llegar a ser.
> 
> Saludos!


Hola caro Cyborg16 puede sener que lo nucleo enpleado esteja con su flujo magnectico ya saturado , asi te recomendo que enpleye una bobina pero con nucleo a aire y de misma inductancia.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola! Si, yo también creo que puede ser ese el problema, pero las bobinas con núcleo de aire tienen el gran problema de la inductancia mutua. Lo que me suena muy raro es que si solo fuese por la frecuencia de conmutación las bobinas de los satelitales deberían saturarse aún más ya que tienen más vueltas.
Lo que pensaba probar es construir los inductores con núcleos de transformador de fuente de PC para ver que pasa. Dicen que habrá algún problema? en la placa entrarían lo mas bien los EI-33

Saludos!


----------



## 0002 (Ago 15, 2014)

Lo de los inductores con núcleos de ferrita de fuente de PC, debería dar mejor mejor resultado, ya que en otros amplificadores clase D, algunos del foro han mencionado que funcionan mejor que los núcleos de los inductores de PC .

Saludos.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 15, 2014)

Genial, gracias. Y será conveniente bobinar directamente sobre el núcleo (Aislandolo por supuesto) o usar el carretel? Porque de la segunda forma dudo que entre en el PCB jaja

Saludos.


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 15, 2014)

@Cyborg16 He visto trabajar este Amplifier y es súper genial, felicitaciones por tu proyecto, pero como has bobinado entorchado y con ese calibre puede que te muchos lios, lo mejor es usar un solo alambre del calibre indicado con 36 vueltas AWG 18.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 15, 2014)

Lindos capacitores de baja ESR. Eventualmente eso me puede llegar a traer problemas también, pero cada cosa a su tiempo jaja. Lo cierto es que lo hice con el alambre así porque con alambre reciclado no me gustaba como quedaban las bobinas y se dice que para frecuencias altas es mejor. De cualquier modo voy a ver si consigo alambre en mejor estado y pruebo eso que me decís.
Las 36 vueltas para que inductancia son? porque el sub en puente lleva de 7uH (que son las que calientan que dan miedo) y los satelitales llevan de 15uH, pero esas por el momento no tienen problema.
Y ya que estamos sigo preguntando . R_COMP que función cumple y que tan crítico es su valor? yo por falta de algo mejor hice una serie y quedé en 193K, mientras que la hoja de datos del IC para la tensión a la que estoy trabajando recomendaba 191K

Saludos!


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 15, 2014)

@Cyborg16 Son de 7µH, las mejores son las WE-HCF SMD High :babear: de 7µH  30A


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 15, 2014)

Hermosos bichos, pero probablemente imposibles de conseguir en Argentina 
Y de la función de R_COMP alguna idea?


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 15, 2014)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Hermosos bichos, pero probablemente imposibles de conseguir en Argentina
> Y de la función de R_COMP alguna idea?


 

@Cyborg16 Pues hay de distinta clase para estos Módulos también queda genial con estas de 10µH:





Pues en ello si no sabría decirte si se consiguen en tu país, también deberías buscar en las placas de desguace de equipos de sonido que traen amplificadores con TDA, muchas veces ahí encuentras esos buenos output filter inductor entre 6µH a 10µH.

Bueno respecto a lo que preguntas, la R_Comp es la resistencia de compensación o compensada, esta debe ser según el voltaje P_VDD, si este es menor la resistencia debe ser mayor ahí lo indica muy bien, si este voltaje es menor que <48V debe ser de 191K si es de 50V debe ser de 147K, por cada voltio tiene una diferencia de ciertos K entre 18K a 26K.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 15, 2014)

Tengo muchas placas jaja, voy a ver si logro encontrar algo útil. Y la resistencia voy a ver si la llevo a 191k lo más exacto posible y ver que pasa. Por lo pronto no puedo sacar el ruido.

Gracias por los comentarios.

Ahhh! me acorde de otra duda. Es crítico el valor de 3.3R? Yo en las resistencias más próximas al IC le puse 4.7R que fueron las que conseguí. Afectará al ruido?


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 16, 2014)

Hay de 3.3 comercial


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 16, 2014)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Tengo muchas placas jaja, voy a ver si logro encontrar algo útil. Y la resistencia voy a ver si la llevo a 191k lo más exacto posible y ver que pasa. Por lo pronto no puedo sacar el ruido.
> 
> Gracias por los comentarios.
> 
> Ahhh! me acorde de otra duda. Es crítico el valor de 3.3R? Yo en las resistencias más próximas al IC le puse 4.7R que fueron las que conseguí. Afectará al ruido?


 


@Cyborg16 No problem con las de 4.7Ω SMD, lo que si hay lio en interferencias oscilaciones y demás, producidos en los condensadores y en el mal calculo o diseño del out filter inductor, si es toroidal este debe tener ciertas medidas y claro esta el valor aproximado, que deben ser entre 7µH-10µH a 5A/30mΩ, medidas; 33mm Diámetro externo, 20mm diámetro interno y altura 11mm, con el alambre de 1.024mm AWG de 18 y las vueltas debe ser entre 29 y 36, con reciclado no pasa nada de que este bien el tramo a utilizar va bien, yo uso muchas veces esos buenos tramos y van súper genial en mis clase D, también puedes comprar 1 métrico, pero este en ciertos países se vende es por peso no se


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 16, 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas.



experimentador dijo:


> Hay de 3.3 comercial


Si! pero todo lo SMD es reciclado porque por donde vivo no venden nada de nada 

Yetrox, el núcleo que estoy usando es de 28mm de diametro externo, unos 14mm de diametro interno y si 11 de altura. No es la gran diferencia. Voy a probar bobinarlos distinto y cuento que paso!

Saludos.


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 16, 2014)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> 
> Si! pero todo lo SMD es reciclado porque por donde vivo no venden nada de nada
> ...


 
@Cyborg16 Así es no hay mayor diferencia esos también te quedan bien, le haces los cálculos para los 7µH y listo, dale puede que sea el problema principal


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 16, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @Cyborg16 He visto trabajar este Amplifier y es súper genial, felicitaciones por tu proyecto, pero como has bobinado entorchado y con ese calibre puede que te muchos lios, lo mejor es usar un solo alambre del calibre indicado con 36 vueltas AWG 18.
> 
> http://www.hobbielektronika.hu/forum/getfile.php?id=162603


Sienpre es mejor enplear multiplos hilos de cubre barnizado ( tanbien conocido como Hilo Litz) ao invez de un unico hilo de cubre de major espessor con area equivalente , eso es porque hay una distribuición de la curriente en cada hilo , ese por su vez es no es tan duro quanto a lo hilo unico portanto mas facil de enrolar en lo toroide y tenemos tanbien una diminuición de la inductancia parasita ( efecto skin ).
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 16, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Sienpre es mejor enplear multiplos hilos de cubre barnizado ( tanbien conocido como Hilo Litz) ao invez de un unico hilo de cubre de major espessor con area equivalente , eso es porque hay una distribuición de la curriente en cada hilo , ese por su vez es no es tan duro quanto a lo hilo unico portanto mas facil de enrolar en lo toroide y tenemos tanbien una diminuición de la inductancia parasita ( efecto skin ).
> !Fuerte abrazo a todos!
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.


 


Daniel Lopes Si en ello lo tengo claro, gracias por el concepto, pero hay que saber en cuales Amplifier tienen esa mejor distribución y cuales son los que soportar mas amperios, en cuanto a la inductancia parasita esta mas en el diseño, calculo y en material, que realices el inductor en este caso hablamos de un Toroidal, si muy cierto van muy bien con Hilo Litz como lo dice aquí...#*17*, mas no con alambres entorchados comunes... no se como será ahí el asunto

El caso es que para ese Clase D y el chip TAS es mucho mejor un solo hilo, en otros monolíticos y Car Amplifier van genial con lo que comentas, bueno es mi opinión según la poca experiencia que tengo en clase D


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 16, 2014)

Buenas noticias! Rehice las bobinas del sub y quedaron como muestro en la foto. Cuestión que no calientan NADA de NADA y disminuyó un poco el ruido en los satelitales. 
Ahora calientan un poco las otras dos. Igual las voy a rehacer también pero no hoy porque ya me duelen los dedos jajaja. Viene por ahi la cosa nomas.

Gracias por la ayuda!

Saludos!

PD. Cuando las rehaga también voy a soldarle el opamp del sub y subo novedades!

Ah! Las hice con 36 vueltas según las recomendaciones y lo chequee en http://www.qsl.net/ok1dxd/amidon.htm (Recomendable). El tema es que no me van a entrar las vueltas para las de 15uH ni por casualidad. Las voy a hacer iguales y veré que pasa


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 16, 2014)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Buenas noticias! Rehice las bobinas del sub y quedaron como muestro en la foto. Cuestión que no calientan NADA de NADA y disminuyó un poco el ruido en los satelitales.
> Ahora calientan un poco las otras dos. Igual las voy a rehacer también pero no hoy porque ya me duelen los dedos jajaja. Viene por ahi la cosa nomas.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda!
> ...


 
@Cyborg16 Que pena  se me olvido comentar lo que dices con respecto a la web, el color del inductor es muy fundamental no solo para la frecuencia influye también el numero de vueltas, para este amplifier puede ser entre rojo o amarillo y dependiendo el color las vueltas varían un poco....

Para color amarillo como el tuyo y las medidas del toroidal que te di 33mm x 20mm x 11mm, mas sin embargo están aproximadas así que te ira bien, los cálculos son entre 38 a 40 vuelticas te va bien para las de 15µH se te va 150cm Aprox" con AWG de 18, para las de 7µH le das entre 27 a 29 vueltas se te va 100cm aprox" de alambre calibre 18 y listo

Un Tip le aplicas una gotica de epoxy en donde cierras los terminales y veras que te queda 0 oscilaciones o ruidos, para bobinarlas también tiene su truco porque siempre es un poco tedioso la enrollada.


Espero que te sea de ayuda, bueno hago mis buenos cálculos para mis amplifier clase D cualquier cosa comentas


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 18, 2014)

Bueno, rehíce las dos bobinas que me faltaban y ahora si se podría de decir que anda bien. Ya no hay más calentamientos en ningún lado y el ruido disminuyo considerablemente. Inaudible a unos 5cm del altavoz. El poco que queda yo supongo que es porque con una capa no llegué a la inductancia requerida, pero con dos capas probablemente no me hubiese entrado en el PCB.
Falta soldar el opa1632 y probarlo con unos buenos parlantes 
Iré actualizando a medida que siga con el proyecto (fuente, filtros, gabinete...) 
Muchas gracias a quienes me ayudaron a encontrar el problema 

Saludos!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 28, 2014)

Buenas! Por acá de nuevo. Podría decirse que con buenas y malas noticias.
Primero las buenas. Hice andar la switching de mnicoulau con el IR y la modifiqué un poco para mis necesidades. Saque las tensiones negativas en resumen. Hasta ahí todo bien.
Ya probé todo el conjunto y funciona perfecto. Menos ruido que con la fuente lineal inclusive 
Ahora las malas. Soldé el operacional del sub y no tengo absolutamente nada a la salida.
Seguí la señal hasta las entradas del TAS y llega perfectamente. De hecho cuando le meto audio el IC calienta como si estuviese amplificando (sin el disipador) pero a la salida no tengo ninguna diferencia dejando las entradas al aire, ni puenteadas ni con audio. A la salida siempre hay un mínimo ruido constante, pero realmente mínimo. 
La única opción que se me ocurre es que por las primeras bobinas defectuosas se hayan estropeado las salidas, pero también me suena raro que los satelitales sigan andando normalmente. De más esta decir que revisé que todos los esquemas coincidan con los de las hojas de datos y el PCB, tanto diseño como construcción y no encontré ningún error 
Voy a poner algunos LEDs en los pines de estado del IC a ver si tiene algun error de algún tipo.

Saludos!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 28, 2014)

Bueno, probé los pines de estado pero no hay nada útil por esos lados. Aunque sí descubrí algo interesante. Si prendo la fuente con el IC en mute y con audio a bajo nivel cuando suelto el mute suena por unos instantes. Algo como 1 o 2 segundos. Lo cuál es buena noticia porque significa que las salidas no están quemadas, pero es un dolor de cabeza porque hay que encontrar el problema :s
Qué probabilidad habrá de que los inductores de salida sean demasiado grandes y el IC se este protegiendo por que se genere alguna sobretensión o alguna cosa por el estilo??
Estos clase D... jajaja


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 28, 2014)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Qué probabilidad habrá de que los inductores de salida sean demasiado grandes y el IC se este protegiendo por que se genere alguna sobretensión o alguna cosa por el estilo?



Realmente es muy probable, aunque también es muy raro pues antes de conectar el OPA el amplificador había funcionado con una notoria mejoría desde que la conectaste a la fuente switching, trata de dejarlo antes de conectar el OPA y verifica lo mas que puedas el funcionamiento del amplificador, es muy posible que la salida de este integrado no sea la adecuada para impulsar el pre-stage del clase D


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 29, 2014)

Ferchito dijo:


> Realmente es muy probable, aunque también es muy raro pues antes de conectar el OPA el amplificador había funcionado con una notoria mejoría desde que la conectaste a la fuente switching



Los satelitales siguen andando perfectamente, pero el sub no lo había podido probar sin el OPA



Ferchito dijo:


> es muy posible que la salida de este integrado no sea la adecuada para impulsar el pre-stage del clase D



Mmmm, no, este operacional es el que usa la gente de Texas en la placa de evaluación del mismo TAS. De hecho el esquema de la entrada diferencial lo saque de ahí (el que adjunto). 
Aunque me hiciste acordar que no puse las resistencias de 0R porque supuse que estaban para dejar el lugar a eventuales componentes para adaptar impedancias y cosas por el estilo.
Igual si conecto una de las entradas de los satelitales a alguna de las entradas diferenciales del sub (en el pin del TAS) anda bien (sale el sonido por el satelital), por lo que no creo que el problema esté en la entrada.
Estoy bastante desconcertado 

Saludos!

Me olvidaba. Cuando el sub deja de sonar los satelitales siguen andando normalmente, no es que se protege todo el chip.

Novedades: Recién probé de nuevo sin hacer ninguna modificación y ahora no deja de sonar el sub, peeero, tengo cerca de 3V de continua a la salida del parlante, una distorsión horrible y muchísimo crosstalk a los satelitales. Para colmo lo que se pasa está todo distorsionado. Una porquería jajaja 
Igual me está sonando cada vez más que el problema venga de los inductores.

Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 31, 2014)

Buenas. Se puso en corto una de las salidas del TAS  y no arranca más porque se protege pesar de que los satelitales seguirían andando :s (es la salida A del sub la que murió). Voy a cambiar el IC y ver que pasa. Igual supuestamente las salidas están bastante protegidas, así que no se como se quemó... Si hay suerte todos los problemas venían del IC, pero por algo se tiene que haber quemado. De paso voy a probar algunas modificaciones menores al PCB.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 17, 2014)

Así el fabricante te diga que el integrado tiene un millón de protecciones y que es literalmente "indestructible", si haces una conexión errada y esta permanece así por un tiempo considerable, lo mas seguro es que termine por degradarse tu integrado, te recomiendo que desmontes el integrado y antes de usar nuevamente la placa, evalúes donde pueda estar la falla antes que de nuevo se dañe otro TAS.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Oct 18, 2014)

Cambié el IC y solamente con la tesión de 12V calienta el IC, cosa que antes no hacia. La verdad que estoy desconcertado. Igual por el momento estoy con parciales, asi que va a ser poco lo que pueda ver!

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 5, 2014)

Cyborg16
Buen proyecto, mas por eso del SMD, y aprender cuesta. no desanimes ya saldra 

saludos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Nov 5, 2014)

Gracias! saludos


----------

